
Market research survey tools - nicoperez

======
nicoperez
Long time reader, first time poster..

Does anybody know any good (free) online market research tools? A site that
allows you to create a market survey with a dozen or so questions, and then
send it out to your friends/colleagues/long lost acquaintances?

n

~~~
epi0Bauqu
What is the difference between what you are saying and a simple web form that
emails you the answers, or even simpler, just putting the questions in an
email?

